# MTH Diesel Sound Adjustments



## Insp 35 (Jul 14, 2014)

Can anyone explain how to adjust the sound volume on the DCC equipped MTH F3s? They operate with ProtoSound 3.0. The only references I have found so far is the pots on the undersides, but they do not seem to do a thing. The club I belong to frowns on loud diesels.

Insp 35 :dunno:


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Is there a manual for the sound card? If so find the master volume CV and adjust that. If not, go to the Protosound manufacturers site and locate the documents for that card. Does your club have a programming computer (or other programming mechanism)? We have JMRI set up on a PC and a programming track in a corner where we can adjust the CV's. If all else fails ask someone from the club. There's likely to be someone there who would enjoy helping you.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not sure JMRI and Protosound will talk to each other.


----------



## Insp 35 (Jul 14, 2014)

fs2k4pilot said:


> I'm not sure JMRI and Protosound will talk to each other.


We do have JMRI at the club and they do not seem to be able t communicate.

Insp 35


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.mthtrains.com/sites/default/files/download/instruction/20dl16405i.pdf

Did you read page 16-18?


----------



## Insp 35 (Jul 14, 2014)

Grabbem88 said:


> http://www.mthtrains.com/sites/default/files/download/instruction/20dl16405i.pdf
> 
> Did you read page 16-18?


How does one apply O scale AC powered system to an HO scale DCC engine?


Insp 35


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I figured protosound was a blanket programming since they are kinda vague with there sound file

Sorry for Wong scale lol.


----------



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

Insp 35 said:


> How does one apply O scale AC powered system to an HO scale DCC engine?
> 
> 
> Insp 35


Call MTH. They always help me through even the littlest problem.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

F6 controls the volume on MTH loco's. Press repeatedly to increase the sound. After it hits the highest setting it will go back to the lowest. You can then press repeated ly to bring the sound up to the level you want.


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, F6 will adjust your sound. JMRI does interface with MTH locos. Now, you will find that there are not as many variables to choose from as in other decoders, but you can do the basics. I assume you are using DCC. The variable pot underneath the hatch (I have two SD70Ace engines running PS3), according to MTH, does not have any effect when using DCC. Now, I have a rather new engine, again a SD70Ace, that for some reason adjusting the pot did manage to save the volume setting when powered down and back up. That is different from my older model. I am awaiting the return of both my units from MTH any day. They were in for some minor changes. I was told that they were updating the software in my older engine to the newest version. So will see if it if the upgrade has any effect in adjusting the volume pot.

I just looked at the JMRI profile for my SD70Ace, and there are no sound variables to choose from, so don't look for a master sound level adjustment. Really all you can change are some CV's. MTH is very limited in what you can change in DCC mode. Running in DCS mode would probably give you more options to choose from.

Hope this helps.

Ted


----------

